# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Xin giúp đỡ về cách lấy mũi dao gần như chính xác

## benbinhduong

Em có 1 cái máy mày trung quốc,sau khi mày lấy độ xong,có cách nào lấy mũi chính xác nhất không mấy anh,Mong được các anh truyền kinh nghiệm,và có cách tính nào để lấy mũi dao khoản " 0.02 " không,cám ơn các anh

----------


## Nam CNC

mua 1 cái kính hiển vi 100x đến 400x , xoi lên và mài dưới kính hiển vi như thế thì mới biết chính xác 0.02mm chứ bác , muốn kiểm tra thì mở thước kẹp mitutoyo đúng 0.02 rồi so sánh dưới kính thì mới biết chính xác chứ heheh , mà báo trước cái kính như thế mấy chục chai đó.

----------

benbinhduong

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác mua tạm cái re rẻ này cũng được nè:
http://dangcap9x.com/view-kinh-hien-...400x/1196.html

----------

benbinhduong

----------

